# $1200 budget for a deer rifle



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

$1200 budget for a deer rifle and scope

so many choices, i have been leaning towards a Tikka T3 Stainless barrel $670, .270 with a Monarch scope $300. or a browning x-bolt $650. for the budget, i havent seen other rifles with a good reviews and great moa, cheap, and available at academy, gander, carters, or bps.

i would like to know what other rifles out there i need to check out before i purchase, what a fair price.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Look at the Vanguard series 2 and toss a good zeiss scope on it.

you will be rt at 1200.00

John


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I have had a Tikka 7mm mag. with a wood stock for about 10yrs. I is my favorite rifle. 
I am in the process of buying one for each of my boys.


----------



## ClayShooter (Aug 29, 2009)

X2 on Tikka T3 stainless in either 270 wsm or 300 wsm can't go wrong with either.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Whats the deal with remmy 700's? Whereever i search a tikka, the remmy 700 seems to be right there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

pelochas said:


> Whats the deal with remmy 700's? Whereever i search a tikka, the remmy 700 seems to be right there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is about a gazillion of them. Kinda like the 870.

or 350 chevy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

.270 is one of the last calibers I would personally choose. You see Remy 700's because they are basically the standard that custom guns are built from. Not a bad thing.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*X3*

zeiss scope.....


ClayShooter said:


> X2 on Tikka T3 stainless in either 270 wsm or 300 wsm can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

There were two very nice Remington 700s in the classifieds a couple days ago. With that amount you could have gotten one of them and nice scope.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> .270 is one of the last calibers I would personally choose. You see Remy 700's because they are basically the standard that custom guns are built from. Not a bad thing.


Whats caliber would you choose on a 700 on what model ADL, CDL, SPS, etc

This is a good thing since there is a ton of info, accesories, options, experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Don't leave out the TC icon. Best shooting rifle I own.


----------



## Spectrout0276 (Jul 29, 2012)

Check out the ballistics on a rem 700 cdl 300 ultra mag. If you shop around you should be able to find one and still have enough left over for some decent glass. Ammo is a bit pricey, but well worth it IMHO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

esc said:


> Don't leave out the TC icon. Best shooting rifle I own.


x2!

On the adl-cdl version it depends on what you want/prefer. The ADL has typically been the lower end entry with a plain wood stock (early versions) now it generally comes with a plastic stock and a matte finish that in my experience doesnt hold up very well. The CDL is top end model with a better finish typically nice wood stock and fit and finish will just be lots better and it will have a lot more options on barrell configuration as well.

I actually prefer the older remington 700's, '70-'80 models as it seems to me that the action and finish are much smoother and just seem to have more quality built into them.

But like stated above, if I were to go out and buy a brand new rifle today it would be another TC Icon.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I personally feel there is no need for anything over a 308 or 30-06 for Texas deer, or any deer for that matter. Three decisions: which brand gun, short action or long action, and what caliber? Lots of good guns mentioned, but as haute pursuit said the Remington 700 action is the basis of a lot of custom guns for a reason. When I was a wholesaler I sold a ton of 700 barreled actions to Kerry at match grade. 

My opinion on accuracy out of the box I would go with Remington or savage. I like short action for several reasons: less chance of short shucking a reload on a long action round;I reload and love how many calibers I can load that are based on the 308 cartridge (308, 7mm-08, 243, etc- plus the 308 (and its family) inherently being an accurate round). I love my kid's 7-08 in the model 7. Small, light, 20" bbl, easy to handle, you don't bump it on the ceiling in the blind, etc If you are Texas deer hunting there is no need to carry a 24-26" bbl. the distances you shoot are rarely over 200 yards so you do not need that little bit of extra velocity that the longer, heavier, more cumbersome bbl gives you. They also make that gun in 308, 260, 243. Also if you have kids, for about $75 you can get a kid size stock for your kid to shoot the same gun. Even though it is a sporter weight bbl it is very accurate. Just last weekend shot a 5 round .8" group with nosler 140 gr accubonds. Great deer load. 

On scopes I have been a Leopold guy forever, but a couple of years ago I got two Nikon monarchs on sale at Natchez and put 4x16's on my model 7 308 and 7mm-08 and love them. Watch Natchez. They put them on sale periodically under $400. That gets you in well under your $1200. 

Good luck- so many guns, so little money


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

THE JAMMER said:


> I personally feel there is no need for anything over a 308 or 30-06 for Texas deer, or any deer for that matter. Three decisions: which brand gun, short action or long action, and what caliber? Lots of good guns mentioned, but as haute pursuit said the Remington 700 action is the basis of a lot of custom guns for a reason. When I was a wholesaler I sold a ton of 700 barreled actions to Kerry at match grade.
> 
> My opinion on accuracy out of the box I would go with Remington or savage. I like short action for several reasons: less chance of short shucking a reload on a long action round;I reload and love how many calibers I can load that are based on the 308 cartridge (308, 7mm-08, 243, etc- plus the 308 (and its family) inherently being an accurate round). I love my kid's 7-08 in the model 7. Small, light, 20" bbl, easy to handle, you don't bump it on the ceiling in the blind, etc If you are Texas deer hunting there is no need to carry a 24-26" bbl. the distances you shoot are rarely over 200 yards so you do not need that little bit of extra velocity that the longer, heavier, more cumbersome bbl gives you. They also make that gun in 308, 260, 243. Also if you have kids, for about $75 you can get a kid size stock for your kid to shoot the same gun. Even though it is a sporter weight bbl it is very accurate. Just last weekend shot a 5 round .8" group with nosler 140 gr accubonds. Great deer load.
> 
> ...


X2

.308 or 30-06, best loads ever made. And X2 on the Remmi or Savage, two best shooting bolt actions I have are a custom Rem 700 25-06 and Custom Rem 22-250. Savage will be my next rifle, thinking about .338 Lapua this time, go big or go home!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna get my wife a Tika 3 in a 280, she shoots a 742 in 30-06 now and loves it but parts are gonna get scarce for the 742 n thinking of changing now, want to get the 280 cuz I love mine....WW


----------



## bighrt4 (Oct 26, 2012)

Are we talking about Texas Deer? Get a smaller caliber. I like the ballistics on a 25-06 and I like the Savage accu trigger. Scopes, I have Nikons, Leopolds, and Bruntons. And I like all of them for different reasons. I have looked down a Ziess and my Nikon and back and forth and I can't tell the difference.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I would go with a Remington 700 300 win mag.
Zeiss conquest 4.5x14 50. You will be a little over but not much. 
A lot of people think that the 300 is over kill but you can shoot 110-220+ gr rounds.
It is one of the best all around calibers you can buy. IMHO


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

bighrt4 said:


> Are we talking about Texas Deer? Get a smaller caliber. I like the ballistics on a 25-06 and I like the Savage accu trigger. Scopes, I have Nikons, Leopolds, and Bruntons. And I like all of them for different reasons. I have looked down a Ziess and my Nikon and back and forth and I can't tell the difference.


Try the zeiss and Nikon in a low light situation.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

My buddy just picked up a .270 in the entry level Weatherby .... very accurate ....

The Rem 700 triger is not an upsale - so if you get one, upgrade that ASAP ...(Jewel, Timmeny)

Try to save up for good optics - don't short change yourself - budget optics - Bushnel or Leopold - you get what you pay for on optics .... and when the sun is setting and low light is out .... AND the monster sticks his head out .... you will know why ....


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

lots of really good rifles to choose from. i would spend the bulk of the money on good glass. any of these are great caliber choices for TX. very common long action: 270, 30-06, 7mag & 25-06. also good short actions: 308, 7mm-08, 260. all of these are more than capable.

the only rifles i personally wouldnt buy would be the mossberg atr or remington 770 if looking in the lower end.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I would get a vanguard 2 stainless or tikka t3 in stainless. Very hard to beat those two guns based on accuracy. Then just put as good of glass as you can afford. 

I'm a Remington fan but the stuff they are making now is no where near the quality of their past products.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you reload ?

I like a 7mm-08 for Texas solid ballistics 140 grain bullets will cover everything here . Moderate ranges ammo available everywhere .

Also shoot a 280 Remington great caliber ammo harder to find but I reload so no problem 

Remington is my gun of choice have had great luck with out of the box accuracy ! Triggers only thing needed .

But I also have a big gun 300 ultra for longer shots , I have shots to 1000 yards where I hunt , plus I like shooting at longer ranges , but I know what the gun will do and what my ability is . Longest shot to date is a 250 pound hog at 580 yards . 

Why not look at a used set up that has all the things you want in a gun. That way you can spend more on quality glass and ammo for practicing .

Just my .02 good luck with you search that's half the fun in looking for a. Gun and setting it up to shoot ,


Sent from somewhere between Texarkana and Laredo


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

700 Remington, any model in 7mm-08. Leupold scope.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

You can get a great rig with that budget. I am one that is a Leupold fan and dont believe it is low budget like someone else posted. I've got Leica, Zeiss, Swavorski, Leupold, and Bushnell Elite scopes on the 12 deer rifles I've got. All are good glass. 

If I was going to buy one rig for hunting I'd buy a Weatherby Vanguard sub moa with the Leupold 6x16 scope with targeting turrets.


----------



## Centerville (May 20, 2012)

I have a rem 700 and Browning A-Bolt and would buy the browning over the remington.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Centerville said:


> I have a rem 700 and Browning A-Bolt and would buy the browning over the remington.


I've had both and would do the opposite, Remington just flat out shot a better group. As far as Leupold being low budget, you realize they make more than the $199 entry scope right? For $1200 give me a 700 Remington CDL in a good ole 7 mag and top it with a Leupold VX III, 3.5x10x50, you may have to boot a few $$.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

remmy 270 bdl or cdl or ruger 77

w the ruger you get integral scope base and free rings and a Mauser style action

scope, can't beat a leupo vx III 3.5x10 , stay w the 40mm and save a few bucks

buy good mounts, don't skimp there

opt. cals 7mm-08, 308, 7mag, any will kill any deer thru elk


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your opinions. I will chk all those rifles out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Rem model 700*

By far the best deer rifle would be a 270 hands down, there has been more game wounded by a 7mag than any other that I know of. With that 270 you can take deer to big game with no problem. Top it off with a 3x9 Leupold and your golden. It's one of the best rounds ever made next to the 300 win mag and the ole 30-30. Good luck brother!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Remington 700 ADL can be had for $379 at Academy...they go on sale too.

I have one in 308. Best shooting gun I own, right out of the box. 308 is hard to beat for anything 4 legged found in the lower 48. Other benefit is that (when the chicken littles all settle back down) 308 can be found most anywhere.

Top it with a Nikon Monarch and you are well under your budget even with scope mounting equipment.

Nikon Monarch offers a lot for the price. Incredible optics.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

No mention here of Savage rifles, thought they were tack drivers?

I have a Vortex Viper HS LR on my 270. On at 100, add 2 clicks for 200, 3 more for 300, 4 more for 400, 5 more for 500. Totally eliminates hold over.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

deleonl said:


> By far the best deer rifle would be a 270 hands down, there has been more game wounded by a 7mag than any other that I know of. With that 270 you can take deer to big game with no problem. Top it off with a 3x9 Leupold and your golden. It's one of the best rounds ever made next to the 300 win mag and the ole 30-30. Good luck brother!


 Sure that wasn't the shooter? I've never had a deer take more than 2 steps with my 7mag. Great round, Only pain is it kicks like a mule.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

deleonl said:


> By far the best deer rifle would be a 270 hands down, there has been more game wounded by a 7mag than any other that I know of. With that 270 you can take deer to big game with no problem. Top it off with a 3x9 Leupold and your golden. It's one of the best rounds ever made next to the 300 win mag and the ole 30-30. Good luck brother!


Dude, really? I have alot of love for the trusty .270, don't get me wrong, but when you can shoot a bigger bullet faster your theory just doesn't hold up. But i have a .270 in the closet also, and love the gun, but no way you can say it'll out perform the 7 mag.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

pelochas said:


> $1200 budget for a deer rifle and scope
> 
> so many choices, i have been leaning towards a Tikka T3 Stainless barrel $670, .270 with a Monarch scope $300. or a browning x-bolt $650. for the budget, i havent seen other rifles with a good reviews and great moa, cheap, and available at academy, gander, carters, or bps.
> 
> I recentally traded for a new Browning X-bolt Medallion in .270WSM and it shoots 1/2" groups at 100 yards but I haven't been able too shoot it any farther yet. A Remington 700 is the standard in my book so I can't see you going wrong with that rifle. Good Luck with your choice. Baker


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Remington 700 ADL can be had for $379 at Academy...they go on sale too.
> 
> I have one in 308. Best shooting gun I own, right out of the box. 308 is hard to beat for anything 4 legged found in the lower 48. Other benefit is that (when the chicken littles all settle back down) 308 can be found most anywhere.
> 
> ...


You nailed it. My exact set-up except in 7 Mag and well under that price tag. I actually got this rifle for my 14 year old to grow into only because I use the Reduced Recoil ammo for it. He has taken several deer and a cull bull elk with this set-up and it didn't phase the check book.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

elkhunter49 said:


> pelochas said:
> 
> 
> > $1200 budget for a deer rifle and scope
> ...


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> elkhunter49 said:
> 
> 
> > Elk hunter, where are you getting a monarch for $300????
> ...


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

ONce you put it all together, please post up the performance. I'm liking the x-bolt, too. I would like to hear someone testify.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*7mag*

Y'all keep on keeping on with them 7mags and I'll stick with the ole .270 and pick up my deer at the feeder not in the brush some where.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

deleonl said:


> Y'all keep on keeping on with them 7mags and I'll stick with the ole .270 and pick up my deer at the feeder not in the brush some where.


Which feeder?? The one you shot him over, or some other one.

LOL Just kidding. Talk to Jack O'Connor about that 270 130 gr bullet and the wild wapiti. I don't have a 270, nor plan to get one, but you gotta give it to old Jack.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd stay away from the Browning. The bolts are quite suspect for failure.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

If you don't like recoil start shooting a bow , then you won't have to shoot past 20 yards 

Back on topic could not resist 

Shot many calibers up to 416 rigby 

Worst kicking gun was a 20" barrel light weight "270"

Find a gun in your budget and shoot the **** out of it ..!!!!!!

Guns don't let deer walk off shooters do.

Buy a quality scope ! Shoot good bullets and practice !!! 


Sent from somewhere between Texarkana and Laredo


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I went with a tikka 7mm higher end weaver scope and a muzzle break. All cost me around 1200.00 best rifle I have in the safe so far. I have a browning bolt, remmington700, and a Winchester model 70 and an assortment of other Remington's. I will tell you at this point I won't buy anything but a tikka for the price and accuracy.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*270*

It does not matter over which feeder as long as he drops. Just kidding, but i do agree with artsy they will kick pretty good if you do not put a muzzle break on it. What i really would do is save some more money and build a custom rifle. Look up Garlan Gilbreath for a good rifle.


----------



## bglover67 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Browning A Bolt in 300 WSM and my dad shoots a Savage in 270 WSM. Both great guns and the trajectory is awesome on both calibers. Love the accutrigger on a savage. I also love the larger bullet in case I get a chance to Elk hunt one day. Dad has a Leupold 14 power and I have the Nikon 14 power with bullet drop compensating reticle. My scope was about $300 and his was over $700. Nothing wrong with the nikon at all.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I find it funny that when a deer rifle is brought up 300 magnums start being tossed around... If killed train loads of deer with a 223 and 55 grain vmax behind the shoulder. And they all dropped... 300 win mag or larger is like me pulling out the 338 Lapua to dispatch a skunk..lol. To each his own. I personally thing the good old cheap to shoot 308 is one of the best hunting rounds for Texas. Has plenty of energy, short action, accurate, and was "flat enough" of a shooter to put a 178 amax match in the chin of a coyote at 720 yards.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

bglover67 said:


> I have a Browning A Bolt in 300 WSM and my dad shoots a Savage in 270 WSM. Both great guns and the trajectory is awesome on both calibers. Love the accutrigger on a savage. I also love the larger bullet in case I get a chance to Elk hunt one day. Dad has a Leupold 14 power and I have the Nikon 14 power with bullet drop compensating reticle. My scope was about $300 and his was over $700. Nothing wrong with the nikon at all.


Wish I had a wsm, love the idea of that much power in a short action package. Wish I had a 270 shorty in the safe!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

a little over budget but this!!

http://www.statesman.com/news/sports/precision-rifle-is-high-in-price-high-in-accuracy/nWKJF/


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

My mind still not made up but buying used has a great advantage. Depending on the auction, Its either an TC Icon or a Rem CDL 700. For caliber, going either 270 or 30-06, keep it simple. 

The tikka is great just not for me who is starting out. If i just choose on one, Remington 700 cdl 30-06. Or the icon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=329349674

put on your cheap optics until you can afford to get higher end. i have a 270 and 300 win mag in this gun. once you find the correct rounds to put down range and get it dialed in with the boss system you are good to go. i dont like anything moving an inch when i pull the trigger and neither of my rifles have failed me yet.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Which feeder?? The one you shot him over, or some other one.
> 
> LOL Just kidding.* Talk to Jack O'Connor about that 270 130 gr bullet and the wild wapiti.* I don't have a 270, nor plan to get one, but you gotta give it to old Jack.


yea , no joke Jammer

these folks are worried about dropping a w-tail w a 270 and it is a classic elk round, apparently those thousands of dead elk didn't know they were shot under-gunned.


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Finally !!!*

Nice to see someone with a little gun knowledge, it's not all about bullet speed or bullet weight it's a matter of mixing those perfectly and the 270 happens to be one of those calibers. The man or woman behind the trigger also has to practice and gain confidence in his or her gun. That means shooting even when it's not deer season!!!!!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Im shooting a Remington 700 sendero 25-06 with a 117 grain bullit nothing walked away yet no recoil.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

My next deer rifle will either be another .223 or a .243. I've shot a .223 out to 300yds with a 3x9x 40 leupold for the past 10 yrs and have had 1 deer go about 3 steps. The rest dropped. I'd rather have that fast small bullet go in and bounce around than my 30:06 punch a Dow rod through and have to follow blood...

But like all calibers, if you can't hit paper, it doesn't matter what you use. 


Cody C


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

My M77 Ruger 7mm Rem. Mag. has proven its accuracy @a little over 600yds...targets, but none the less. Oh yeah, a tasco 3x9 on top. A fifteen year old combination that keeps on keepin on. Just sayin.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

bw-n-alvin said:


> My M77 Ruger 7mm Rem. Mag. has proven its accuracy @a little over 600yds...targets, but none the less. Oh yeah, a tasco 3x9 on top. A fifteen year old combination that keeps on keepin on. Just sayin.


Ahhhhh the good old days. I'm miss the days when I could see well enough to shoot a 3X9 any brand scope. Now days my scope looks like something that NASA built. Oh well..... I'm still hunting. Later Taters, Baker


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

one in the classifieds right now... $1100 total

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=473616


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

jtburf said:


> Look at the Vanguard series 2 and toss a good zeiss scope on it.
> 
> you will be rt at 1200.00
> 
> John


Weatherby S2 .243 Carbine ($550)
Swarovski 4-12*50 ($700-$900)


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Just left BPS. Dissapointed that most of the rifles were composite stocks. A couple i looked at were the 700 SPS, its ok. The Browning Xbolt wood stock, a little better. The winchester m70, wow. Well i just made my decision worse. 

Saw a browning xbolt 270 with monarch 3 10x40 scope combo in almost new condition only 9 shots fired. At gunbroker for $850 and i let it go. It was sold when i got back home. Missed a good deal. Should of bought it now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I will give you a for instance..........

I won and gave to my son, a 700 ADl remmy, put a 3X9 burris on it and did have a gsmith polish and lighten the trigger.

the rifle will put 3 in a nickle or less, all day long at 100 yds and has so for years

don't get wrapped up in pretty guns, buy something that is comfortable to shoot and burn some ammo on the bench w it.

for that reason , you may want to stay away from the uncommon cals. and the deer won't care as long as you can shoot straight.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

I think i found something. Sale is pending. Going to send payment tommorow. I started with a tikka t3 looked at vanguard, rem 700, m70, xbolt, venture, icon, composite stock, wood stock. Ended up with a tikka t3 hunter 270 with a leupold vx3 5x10x50 combo in excellent used condition for $700. Fair probably better than fair price. I think it even comes with a nice leather sling.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

What it all boils down to is 'how dead do you want it'


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

.270 is the best caliber. disagree with HautePursuit


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought my son a 30.06 at Academy, came with a scope for $369.00..We took it to the range sighted it in and it shoots deer as dead as a $1200.00 rifle...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

pelochas said:


> I think i found something. Sale is pending. Going to send payment tommorow. I started with a tikka t3 looked at vanguard, rem 700, m70, xbolt, venture, icon, composite stock, wood stock. Ended up with a tikka t3 hunter 270 with a leupold vx3 5x10x50 combo in excellent used condition for $700. Fair probably better than fair price. I think it even comes with a nice leather sling.
> View attachment 582025
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like a good plan

try some factory federal premium or hornady 130 gr. spitzers, if they shoot , don't change a thing


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Well the rifle i had my eyes on got sold. Back to square 1. Since the pasadena gun show is this weekend right, just down the road for me, not sure what rifles are available there and not sure if prices have gun up on those too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Look at www.budsgunshop.com my dad just saved $300 on a Remington 700 VLS 22-250. Took 9 days to get to the FFL ... It's at least worth a shot!

Tight lines


----------



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of good advice... Always liked 700's but stepped out on a limb and bought a x-bolt in a 25-06 2 years ago and am very happy. Good luck.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

HP and I are usually on the same page but buddy the .270 Winchester is a great caliber for deer and other critters.

TH


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use the rem 700 composite stalk with a leupold rifleman 4-12x40 glass. 800 bones out the door with rings, straps, and ammo from academy. Usually do some trekking so I like a light gun. And 25-06 kicks about as hard as a kitten sneezes. Very accurate. Didn't like fusions though. Fed 117gr btsp is my go to ammo for game

If I did it over again I would go stainless and upgrade the glass to vx. 

Hope this helps

TS1


----------



## bigpenguin (Oct 17, 2012)

Check out Redhawk Rifles out of Colorado. Remington 700 short action guns built up however you want it. I work for a hunting camp and 5 of us bought rifles from them this year (one of every caliber they offer) and they all shoot great, good prices too. My .308 shoots under .5" at 100 with factory ammo. Redfield Revenge scope on it puts the gun around $1100.


----------

